
Hank asks NSA director tough questions about wiretaps, e-mail intercepts - pajju
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYNXVgYhPOc&feature=youtu.be
======
lifeguard
This video is a very good example of parsing. Obviously a court order is not
part of a _technical_ system, it is part of a _human_ system.

The UK intercepts US citizens data in N. America as a loophole in our laws,
using ECHELON. The the NSA is given access to the data they collect with U.S.
equipment on their soil. This has been ongoing since before the World Wide Web
existed.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECHELON](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECHELON)

